# Scanner vs Camera



## tipusnr (Jun 17, 2004)

I have added a new category to my album to show images scanned and quickly cleaned by Photoshop.  This is really an experiment for me so feel free to submit feedback.[B)]  I have not spent much time in cleaning up or enhancing the photos in either category.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2004)

O.K. No way is that Bottle Stopper and pen scanned.
other than that. I like the way a scanner get s the tiniest details and alot less set up hassle. the computer I am on right now is blowing the pisctures up to big to see the whole thing.I will ahve to look at them again when i get home


----------



## tipusnr (Jun 18, 2004)

Now I'm confused![?]

What bottle stopper and pen?  I don't have a bottle stopper in my gallery.  In fact, I haven't made one yet.

Am I missing something?  Remember the pictures in the main gallery are NOT scanned.

Wait a minute "bottle stopper and pen"...Are you talking about the recorder picture where I show the end of the recorder off to reveal the pen?


----------



## melchioe (Jun 18, 2004)

OK, so I'm not crazy - I was starting to think you had modified your gallery after Daniel posted...

Don't worry, Tip, it really DOES look like a recorder...

-e-


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2004)

Bill,
  I don't know what happend the last time I looked at that album. I brought up your album and looked through the Scanned Album but there was a third page that went into Ed's Pens adn His latest Bottle stopper. I just did it again an all here are, are the Scaned photos.


----------



## tipusnr (Jun 23, 2004)

No problem! With the quality of Ed's work I'll take credit anytime.  

Actually writing to let everyone know that I've updated the descriptions in my gallery and deleted the old duplicates.  As I've said many times - the woods that aren't listed I don't know as I started with grab bags and hand-me-down blanks.  

If you're fairly sure what the woods I used are, feel free to let me know and I'll update the descriptions again.  

P.S. I purchased the book "A Guide to Useful Woods of the World" and am learning to recognize some of the woods but, due to defective color vision, the best bet is to buy woods already identified and then label the blanks.


----------



## Evan (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Bill,

What sort of clean up methods have you used?
I tried scanning some pens today to see how they look (old UMAX Astra 1220P scanner).  I quit last time because the silver was reflecting multi-colours before.


----------

